# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Devletle Cemaat ortak şirket mi kuruyor?

## bozok

*ANTALYA’DA KURULACAK ANSA şİRKETİ DEVLET İLE CEMAATİN ORTAKLIğINI GüSTERİYOR*



Antalya’da devletin kuracağı ANSA şirketi tartışılmaya devam ediyor, şirket başta Tünektepe olmak üzere pek çok rant alanını işletecek

06.02.2011 *11:42*

Antalya İl Genel Meclisi, 7 şubat 2011 tarihli birleşiminde görüşülecek çok sayıda maddeyi karara bağlayacak. Ancak gözler, meclisin karara bağlaması beklenen maddeler arasında 28. sırada bulunan ANSA şirketiyle ilgili tartışmalara çevrilmiş durumda.

ünce ANSA'nın ne anlama geldiğini kısaca aktaralım, sonra da Antalya'yı karıştıran iddiaları ve içinde cemaat-siyaset ve ticaret tartışmaları geçen Tünektepe tartışmasının ayrıntılarına geçelim...

*ANTALYA VALİLİğİ TİCARETE SOYUNUYOR!*
Antalya İl Genel Meclisi'nin, Kasım 2010'da İl üzel İdaresi'ne bağlı olarak kurulmasını onayladığı, ANSA üzel Eğitim ve üzel Sağlık Kültür Turizm İnşaat Tarım İçecek Ticaret Limited şirketi, kentte yeni bir tartışma başlattı. Antalya Valiliği'nin, içeriğine bakıldığında çok geniş bir alanda ticaret yapması öngörülen ANSA şirketiyle birlikte 'ticarete soyunduğu' tartışmaları giderek, *'devlet cemaatle ortak mı oluyor'* şekline dönüştü. üünkü kurulacak şirketin Antalya Valiliği bünyesindeki bir vakfa 'ısrarla' yüzde 2'lik payla ortaklık teklif etmesi kafaları karıştırdı. *Kurulacak şirketin, Tünektepe olarak bilinen bölgede yer alan dönergazino ve diğer işletmelerin yanısıra, Lara Birlik Alanı ve üaltıcak mesire alanlarını işleteceği iddia ediliyor.*

 
*Tünektepe muhteşem manzarası ile dikkat çekiyor*

*618 RAKIMLI TüNEKTEPE'YE TELEFERİK PROJESİ*
Tünektepe olarak bilinen ve Antalya'nın batısında yer alan 618 rakımlı tepe, kente hakim bir noktada bulunuyor. üzerinde kendi ekseninde dönen bir restoran ile disco ve otel binalarından oluşan kompleks bulunan Tünektepe, 1970 li yıllarda zamanın Antalya Valisi Hüseyin üğütcen tarafından projelendirilmiş, 1988 yılında ise Feridun Aydın tarafından kiralanmıştı. Bugün bir teleferik inşa edilmesi düşünülen Tünektepe, kurulacak ANSA şirketi tarafından işletilecek.

*üZEL İDARE'DE RANT ARAYIşLARI İDDİASI*
Antalya'yı karıştıran tartışmaların odağındaki vakfın nur cemaatine yakın olduğu iddiaları hem il genel meclisinde hem de siyasi kulislerde çalkalanmaya başladı. Antalya İl üzel İdaresi'ndeki gelişmeleri yakından izleyen Antalyalı gazeteci Abdullah Yalçın, cemaatle ortaklık iddialarını ilk gündeme getiren kişi. Yalçın, yakından izlediği gelişmeleri şöyle anlatıyor: 
"*İsmi bende saklı bir bürokratla yaptığım görüşmede, özellikle son birkaç aydır İl üzel İdaresi’nde* *'**ranta dönük ne yapabiliriz**'** söylemlerin olduğunu öğrendim.**üzellikle Tünektepe**'deki** Döner**g**azino, Antalya Büyükşehir Belediyesi ile İl üzel İdaresi’nin yüzde 50’şer ortaklığı bulunan* *iki* *kilometre uzunluğundaki Lara Birlik alanı ve bazı mülkiyetlerin ranta dönük projelendirilmesine yönelik görüş alışverişi yapıldığı ileri sürüldü.*Bu tür söylemler içinde bulunanların Antalya’yı çok iyi tanımadığını düşünüyorum."

*ANTALYA'DA BüYLE BİR VAKIF YOK!*
Abdullah Yalçın, *İl üzel İdaresi Genel Sekreter Yardımcısı Orhan Bora Bağcacıer*’in Tünektepe’de sadece kafetarya türünde bir işletme yapacaklarını söylediğini hatırlatarak; *Telekom’u, Petrol Ofisi, P**ETKİM**, SEKA, Elektrik Dağıtım, TEKEL, TüPRAş. ETİ, Ferrokrom* gibi devletin önemli kazanç sağladığı kurumlar bir bir özelleştirilirken, hiçbir kazanç elde edilemeyeceğine inandığı Tünektepe Döner Gazino’nun İl üzel İdaresi’nin işletmek istemesine çok şaşırdığını anlatarak, "çünkü *Tünektepe Döner**g**azino* için bir şirket kuruluyor. *ANSA Ltd. şti*. ismindeki bu şirketin yüzde 98 hissesi İl üzel İdaresi’nin olurken, geri kalan yüzde 2’lik hissesi ise Antalya üğretim ve Eğitim Vakfı’na teklif ediliyor. *Vakfın adının başında ‘Antalya’ olduğuna bakmayın sakın. Antalya’da böyle bir Vakıf yok**"* diyor.


*ANSA şirketinin işleteceği Tünektepe’de hazırlıklar sürüyor*

*NURCU GAZETEDEKİ RüPORTAJDA DESTEK üAğRISI*
Vakfın merkezinin İstanbul'da olduğunu söyleyen Yalçın, Vakfın Başkanı İsmail Hakkı Tunç'un 27 şubat 2008 tarihinde nur cemaatine yakınlığı ile bilinen Yeni Asya Gazetesi’ne verdiği röportajda; “Antalya Vakfı Başkanı İsmail Hakkı Tunç, vakfın kurucuları arasında, başta Antalya İl üzel İdaresi olmak üzere, 10 tüzel kişilik bulunduğunu belirterek, “*Onlardan bir defaya mahsus, kendi kurdukları bu vakfa, son kez destek olmalarını istiyoruz”* dediğini anımsatarak, "*neden bir defaya mahsus maddi destek istemiş olabilir?"* sorusunu yöneltiyor.

*VALİLİK, VAKFIN YURDUNU NEDEN SATTI*
Yalçın, röportajda, *1998 yılında dönemin Antalya eski Valisi Hüsnü Tuğlu’nun ve İl Genel Meclisi’nin kararı ile vakfın İstanbul Kocamustafapaşa’da bulunan vakfın iki yurdu satıldığının vurgulandığını belirterek, "neden 1998 yılında Valilik bu yurtları sattı? Acaba o tarihlerde bu yurtlar belli bir tarikatın yurduna mı dönüşmüştü?* Vakıf Başkanı Tunç’un Yeni Asya Gazetesi’ndeki röportajın son bölümünde ise bakın ne yazıyor; *'üzel idare destek vermedi.* 
*Büyükşehir Belediyesi de öyle. İhracatçılar Birliği’ne gittiğimizde, ‘Yaaa, öyle bir şey mi var?’ deyip şaşırdılar ve hemen istifa dilekçesini yazdılar”* anımsatmasında bulunuyor ve İl üzel İdaresi'nin ısrarla kurulacak şirkete ortak etmek istediği vakıfla ilgili kuşkularını dile getiriyordu.

*ANTALYA VAKFI: 'YASALARA AYKIRI DAVRANMIYORUZ'*
Tartışmaların odağındaki vakıf, Antalya'da gündem yaratan ortaklık iddialarıyla ilgili bir açıklama yaparak, Yeni Asya Gazetesi’nde yayımlanan röportajından yola çıkılarak vakfın Nur cemaati’ne mensupmuş gösterilmesini ise iftira olarak değerlendirdi. Vakfın açıklamasında, “*Vakıf yönetimi hiçbir zaman ne devletimizin ilkelerine, yasalarına ne de Vakıf’ın resmi senedine aykırı davranış içinde olmamıştır, olmayacaktır*” ifadeleri yer alırken, vakfın açıklamasını değerlendiren Abdullah Yalçın, "*Biz Antalya Vakfı’nın devlete karşı, devletin ilkelerine ve yasalarına aykırı davranış içinde olduğunu yazmadık. Sayın vakıf yöneticileri cemaatleri bir suç örgütü gibi görüyorsa o da bizlerin suçu değildir*" diye yazdı.

*ANTALYA İL üZEL İDARESİ: 'VAKFIN SİYASİ AMACI YOKTUR'*
Antalya'da cemaat ve vakıf tartışmaları iyice alevlenirken, İl üzel İdaresi Genel Sekreteri Faruk Karaçay, meclis üyelerine kurulacak şirket, ortaklık yapısı ve ortak olması planlanan vakıfla ilgili bilgiler vererek, şirkete ortak olmasını teklif ettikleri vakıfla ilgili ''dini cemaate yakın olduğu'' yönündeki iddiaların doğru olmadığını söyleyerek, *''Vakıf, hiçbir siyasi gayesi olmayan, tamamen kendini eğitime adayan insanlardan kuruludur''* açıklaması yaptı. 1972 yılında kurulan ve kurucuları arasında, Antalya Valiliği, belediye, ticaret odası ve çok sayıda kamu kuruluşu bulunan*vakfın nur cemaatiyle bir ilgisinin bulunup bulunmadığına yönelik kulislerde, Antalya Valisi Altıparmak'ın 'böyle bir bağlantı olduğunu bilmediğini" söylediği bilgisi yer alırken, bazı il genel meclisi üyelerinin 'cemaatle vakıf arasındaki ilişkiyi bildikleri'* yönündeki iddialar konuşuluyor.

*'şİRKET İNCELEME KOMİSYONU' KURULDU*
İl Genel Meclisi Başkanı Cavit Arı, tartışmalar üzerine Antalya İl üzel İdaresine bağlı şirket kurma kararının bir ilk olduğunu, Türkiye'de ilklerin her zaman soru işaretleriyle karşılandığını açıkladı. *Meclis üyelerinin kafalarındaki soru işaretlerinin giderilmesi için İl üzel İdaresi Komisyonu, İl Genel Meclisi parti grup sözcüleri ve temsilcilerinden oluşan inceleme komisyonu kurulmasını öneren Arı, kurulacak komisyonun Muğla ve İzmir'de örnekleri bulunan il özel idare şirketlerinin yapısını ve ortaklık durumunu inceleyebileceğini söyledi.*Cavit Arı, kurulacak komisyonun var olan şirket örneklerini bir hafta 10 gün içerisinde yerinde inceleyeceğini, şirketin bir an önce kurulmasına katkı sağlamak ve karar almak amacıyla da İl Genel Meclisi olarak ilk kez olağanüstü toplantı yapacaklarını söyledi.


*Kemer Yolu üzerindeki üaltıcak Plajı da ANSA şirketinin işletileceği yerler arasında anılıyor*

*üZEL İDAREYE HOLDİNG GİBİ şİRKET*
İzmir ve Muğla'daki örnekleri inceleyecek komisyon çalışmalarını sürdürürken, konunun peşini bırakmayan gazeteci Abdullah Yalçın,
kurulacak olan şirketin faaliyet alanlarına bakıldığında “*İl üzel İdaresi Holding mi kuruyor*?” dedirtecek türden ayrıntılar olduğunu belirtiyor ve şirketin faaliyet alanlarını şöyle sıralıyordu: _"Mesela turizm sektöründe seyahat acentesi kurarak yerli ve yabancı turistlere konaklama hizmeti verebilecek, turlar düzenleyerek yolcu taşıyabilecek. Tarım sektöründe ithalat ve ihracat yapabilecek. Zeytin bahçeleri kurabilecek. Konserve sanayisine girebilecek. İnşaat sektöründe tüneller, limanlar, fabrikalar yapabilecek. Sağlık sektöründe hastane açabilecek, aile hekimliği hizmeti verebilecek. Eğitim sektöründe okullar, kurslar açabilecek, basım ve yayın işleri yapabilecek. İçecek sektöründe ise içme ve kaynak suyu alamı, satımı, ambalajlama, dağıtım ve pazarlama yapabilecek. Bu kadar iştigal alanı olan bir holding olduğunu bugüne kadar duymuş değilim. Devleti yönetenler bu ülkede cumhuriyetin kazanımlarını bir bir özelleştirirken, bu kez devletin kamu şirketi aracılığı ile tüccarlık yapmaya kalkması gerçekten çok ilginç. Ayrıca İl üzel İdaresi yönetiminin 'zamanımız çok dar. Bazı imkanları kaçırmadan bu şirketi bir an önce kurmalıyız' söyleminin içeriğinin netlik kazanması gerekiyor."_

*TüNEKTEPE'NİN İşLETMECİSİ: 'TAHLİYE YASAL DEğİL!'*
Antalya İl üzel İdare Müdürlüğünün mülkiyetindeki Tünektepe'deki Döner Gazino'nun işletmecisi, 20 yıllık kiralama süresi sona erdiği gerekçesiyle 19 Temmuz 2010 tarihinde tahliye edilmişti. Mahkeme kararıyla ve polis gözetimindegerçekleşen boşaltma sırasında gazetecilere açıklama yapan işletme sahibi Feridun Aydın, tahliye işleminin hukuka aykırı olduğunu öne sürerek yargı süreci tamamlanmadan işletmenin zorla tahliye edildiğini söylemiş, gazinoyla ilgili süreci şöyle anlatmıştı: *''20 yıl önce yap-işlet-devret modeliyle aldığımız Döner Gazino'ya 9 milyon dolarlık yatırım yaptık.* *Burada 150 yataklı otel, bin 200 kişilik disco ve restorant yaparak burayı turizm merkezi haline getirdik. Burayı kiralarken İl üzel İdaresi'nin Tünektepe'ye çıkan yolların yapılması ve teleferik kurulması taahhüdü vardı. Ancak bugüne kadar bunlar yapılmadı. Biz yıllarca bu taleplerimizi yetkililere iletmeye çalıştık ancak teleferik yapımı için bugüne kadar bir sonuç alamadık. Dolayısıyla teleferik yapılmadığı için zarar ettik. Süre dolunca da (Siz burada işgalcisiniz, burayı boşaltın) şeklinde uyarı aldık. Bunun üzerine (Biz burayı işletemedik siz şartları yerine getirmediniz) diyerek itiraz ettik.* 
*Antalya Bölge İdare ve Ticaret Mahkemeleri'nde davalarımız devam ediyor. Ancak bizim itirazlarımıza bir sonuç alınmadan İl üzel İdaresi mahkemece tahliye kararı aldırarak burayı boşaltmamızı istedi.**”*

Antalya İl üzel İdaresi yetkilileri ise tahliyelerin mahkeme kararıyla gerçekleştirildiğini açıklamışlardı.


*7 Ocak 2011 Antalya Körfez Gazetesi*

*ANSA şİRKETİ YENİDEN İL MECLİSİ GüNDEMİNDE*
Antalya'da cemaat-şirket tartışmaları sürerken, il genel meclisinde oluşturulan komisyon İzmir ve Muğla'daki incelemelerini tamamladı. İl Genel Meclisi'nin 7 şubat'ta yapacağı birleşimde görüşülecek olan ANSA şirketiyle ilgili, meclisin duyurusunda şu ifadelere yer verildi: *" ANSA üzel Eğitim ve üzel Sağlık Kültür Turizm İnşaat Tarım İçecek Ticaret Limitet şirketinin her bir payı 150,00 TL olan 100 paya ayrılmış l5.000,00TL’lik sermayeye sahip olacak ve bu sermayenin % 2'si olan 300,00 TL’si Antalya üğretim ve Eğitim Vakfına, %98’i olan 14.700,00TL ise Antalya İl üzel İdaresine ait olmak üzere kısa adı ANSA olup, Merkezinin Antalya’da olacağı, 5302 Sayılı Kanunun 52.maddesi uyarınca kurulacak şirkete yukarıda belirtilen sermaye oranında İlimiz üzel İdaresinin ortak olup olmayacağı; şirketin kurulması ve İdarenin ortak olması uygun görüldüğü takdirde 4046 sayılı Kanunun 26.maddesine göre gerekli Bakanlar Kurulu Kararı ve diğer işlemleri yapmak üzere Antalya İl üzel İdaresini kurulacak şirkette Antalya Valisi Dr. Ahmet Altıparmak ile İl üzel İdaresi Genel Sekreteri Faruk Karaçay tarafından temsil edilmesi için yetki verilmesi teklifi ile ilgili Plan ve Bütçe Komisyonu, Hukuk Komisyonu ile üzel İdare Komisyonu raporlarının görüşülmesi."*

*VAKFIN ORTAK EDİLMESİNİ KİM üNERDİ*
Antalya'yı karıştıran cemaat-devlet ortaklığı iddiaları bitecek gibi görünmüyor. İddiaları ilk kez gündeme getiren gazeteci Abdullah Yalçın, "*İl üzel İdaresi’nin ortak olduğu bir sürü birlikler dururken,* *belli bir tarikata hizmet ettiği iddia edilen bir* *v**akfın ortak edilmesi için kim öneride bulundu? Faruk Karaçay’ın* *v**akıf yöneticilerini Antalya’ya davet etmesini kim önerdi?* *Genel Sekreterin makam odasında yapılan görüşmelerde vakfa ne tür vaatlerde bulunuldu?**"* sorularının yanıtını arıyor.

*YANITLAR VAKFIN YüNETİM KURULU KARARINDA*
Bu soruların bazılarının yanıtını Vakıf Yönetim Kurulu’nun 7 Eylül 2010 tarihinde yaptığı toplantının 183 sayılı kararıyla öğrendiğini belirten Yalçın, vakfın kararını da aktarıyor:

*İşTE TARTIşILAN O KARAR*
*“Vakfın kurucu tüzel kişilerinden Antalya Valiliği üzel İdaresi adına Genel Sekreter Faruk Karaçay’ın daveti üzerine makamında yapılan görüşmelerde; üzel İdarece bir limitet şirket kurulacağı ve bu şirket vasıtası ile üzel İdareye ait mülklerin işletileceği ve diğer ticari faaliyetlerde bulunacağı, şirket kurucu ortaklarının ise üzel İdare ile Vakfımızın olması arzu edildiği ve düşünüldüğü öğrenilmiştir. Bu düşünce Vakfımızın faaliyetlerine maddi manevi çok olumlu katkılar sağlayacağı için memnuniyetle karşılanmış ve olumlu görüş belirtilmiştir.”*

*Yusuf Yavuz*
Odatv.com

----------

